# Tune Up Question



## Armand (May 16, 2006)

Hi can anyone tell me what should be done when tuning up a 2 cycle engine
I do 4 cycle tune ups just what should be done. I know change the plug and perhaps the air filter? Can anyone tell me what else?


----------



## tom tilson (May 1, 2006)

Does the engine run good? Easy to start? accelerate good? Seem to have good compression? If yes to all, the only thing that I can think of is check the fuel filter that is in the tank. If no to any of those questions, what is it doing? If it runs good, you might take the "if it ain't broke don't fix it" way out. Would like to help. I learn by trying to help others. Interested in your reply.


----------



## Armand (May 16, 2006)

Hi have been asked to tune up for example a chain saw ( I also do 4 cycle) which includes plug, air filter, oil change, blade sharpening. Now I was wondering what do you do in a 2 cycle plug and gas filter perhaps air filter. When I get tuneups they run just preventive maitenance thing.


----------



## peppy (Jul 19, 2006)

Adjust carb if needed. 
Clean/replace spark arrestor screen if it has one.
Lubricate if necessary. Dribble a few drops of light oil into any throttle, choke, safety interlock, or other


----------

